# Building the bouncing bomb



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday night at 8PM the story of a guy who set out to recreate Barns Wallis's Bouncing Bomb from scratch. http://www.channel4.com/programmes/dambusters-building-the-bouncing-bomb
Looks really interesting especally after I visited the Nat-Y-Gyro where he first tested it a while ago.


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I saw the trailer for this and am looking forward to it


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder night crawler I saw the trailer then promptly forgot about it.My memory ain't what it used to be


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 30, 2011)

That sounds realy interesting especialy as ive just spent a couple of few days wandering around the site where it was developed .
Will post soon 
Cheers for the heads up

SK / Neil


----------



## night crawler (May 2, 2011)

I have to say that was an amazing story, I was captivated the whole way through and the way they blew the dam in the end was awesome.


----------



## Happysacs (May 2, 2011)

The location of the water tank at the National Physical Labs in Teddington used for the testing of the scale model bomb as seen in the film is now a car park near LGC offices.


----------



## oldscrote (May 2, 2011)

Cracking programme, good to see that the Brits can still produce eccentric professors with the vision to see an idea through to a conclusion


----------



## skeleton key (May 3, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Cracking programme, good to see that the Brits can still produce eccentric professors with the vision to see an idea through to a conclusion



Agreed as their normaly sold out on budget alone stateside,let alone vision
such a shame
Explosives and caseing where first case 1 and 3 tested after failure at the E pond in waltham abbey

SK /Neil


----------



## Snips86x (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this, have recorded it on sky. Looks pretty good, can't wait to catch up.


----------



## night crawler (May 3, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Cracking programme, good to see that the Brits can still produce eccentric professors with the vision to see an idea through to a conclusion


And there is more than a few of them work on the Harwell campus where I am


----------

